# Shaq Wiggins



## Horns (May 7, 2014)

Rumor has it that Shaq is transferring to Louisville. So long.


----------



## tcward (May 7, 2014)

I suppose they have a more liberal blunt policy........


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2014)

Horns said:


> Rumor has it that Shaq is transferring to Louisville. So long.



Hadn't heard that.


----------



## Horns (May 7, 2014)

Not sure about Louisville yet, but he is gone.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2014)

Horns said:


> Not sure about Louisville yet, but he is gone.



I'm hearing that he isn't going anywhere.


----------



## cddogfan1 (May 7, 2014)

I heard a DB was leaving earlier today but no name was given.


----------



## gin house (May 7, 2014)

Sound strange for Wiggins to leave.   I could see Brendan Langley if he hasn't already.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2014)

gin house said:


> Sound strange for Wiggins to leave.   I could see Brendan Langley if he hasn't already.



Neither are leaving.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (May 8, 2014)

So who is leaving?


----------



## rex upshaw (May 8, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> so who is leaving?



jhc.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (May 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> jhc.



I knew that


----------



## westcobbdog (May 8, 2014)

After watching Shaq closely at G Day, he looked like me covering Hershel Walker or attempting to.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 8, 2014)

*I hope Shaq leaves and wish him well*

Cause he can't cover worth a hoot-n - nanny


----------



## mbaker8686 (May 9, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder if any of you actually watch GA football.  I thought Shaq Wiggins had a better than average freshman year.  Flashes of greatness mixed in with freshman mistakes.  The problem with the secondary was poor coaching.  How many times did you see Damian Swann or Sheldon Dawson look to the sideline before the snap with their hands in the air confused?  This was not a preparation failure, but rather a failure in leadership.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 9, 2014)

mbaker8686 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if any of you actually watch GA football.  I thought Shaq Wiggins had a better than average freshman year.  Flashes of greatness mixed in with freshman mistakes.  The problem with the secondary was poor coaching.  How many times did you see Damian Swann or Sheldon Dawson look to the sideline before the snap with their hands in the air confused?  This was not a preparation failure, but rather a failure in leadership.



I too am anxious to see what he can do as a sophomore, with a new DC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2014)

I heard rumors Aaron Murray was transferring..


----------



## westcobbdog (May 9, 2014)

mbaker8686 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if any of you actually watch GA football.  I thought Shaq Wiggins had a better than average freshman year.  Flashes of greatness mixed in with freshman mistakes.  The problem with the secondary was poor coaching.  How many times did you see Damian Swann or Sheldon Dawson look to the sideline before the snap with their hands in the air confused?  This was not a preparation failure, but rather a failure in leadership.


Yeah i watch the Dogs a little, since around 68'. Shaq did have a decent year last year, but I am telling you at G Day he was 4 steps behind every wr he tried to cover.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 9, 2014)

So long, Shaq! For those of you who didn't believe he was leaving, here's the info. Link


----------



## Arrow3 (May 9, 2014)

Yep. He's gone.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 9, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> So long, Shaq! For those of you who didn't believe he was leaving, here's the info. Link



I stand corrected.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 9, 2014)

Radi Nabulsi ‏@RadiNabulsi 53s
Was not seeing eye-to-eye with the new staff. Wanted to do things his way. Mutual decision I'm told..


----------



## gin house (May 9, 2014)

That's strange.    I don't have a link and its hearsay unless you hear it direct but there was a lot of talk a while back about Langley wanting to transfer.   I don't keep up with many UGA players but heard it in recruiting circles.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 9, 2014)

gin house said:


> That's strange.    I don't have a link and its hearsay unless you hear it direct but there was a lot of talk a while back about Langley wanting to transfer.   I don't keep up with many UGA players but heard it in recruiting circles.



There was also talk of him moving to wr.  He was in Grantham's doghouse, but has a clean slate with Pruitt.


----------



## Horns (May 9, 2014)

Here is another.
http://www.macon.com/2014/05/09/3090124/shaq-wiggins-leaves-georgia-football.html#storylink=rss


----------



## brownceluse (May 10, 2014)

Georgia cornerback Shaq Wiggins released a statement Friday night to 247Sports' Kipp Adams about his decision to transfer after one season ... 

"First of all, (the) University of Georgia is a great school and I would like to thank Coach Richt and his staff for the opportunity to play at Georgia. When you are new to an organization, it’s extremely important to have the right fit. I love football and want to reach my highest potential. Therefore, after careful thought and much consideration, I believe that it is in the best interest of all parties that we part ways. 

"I am looking for a team who will embrace my personality, someone who is a jovial, carefree and a bit of a jokester but who knows when to put jokes aside, get focused and become a true competitor, especially when on the field. 

"I want to learn, and I want someone who can channel my energy and enthusiasm to take my game to the next level."


----------



## brownceluse (May 10, 2014)

Wish the kid the best but I did talk to CJP yesterday evening and he says and I quote " aint nobody got time for that".  Honestly glad he's gone just another me personality gone


----------



## Old Winchesters (May 10, 2014)

Good riddance. He will be okay if he lands somewhere they are willing to let the kids run the show.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 11, 2014)

He wants a team that will embrace his personality?  I hope he never has to have a real job some day and thinks his boos should embrace his personality.  Folks this is what happens when adults tell kids they are special.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 12, 2014)

We didn't stroke his ego enough apparently


----------



## westcobbdog (May 13, 2014)

Don't see Coach P stroking anybody's ego. I met him briefly and he seems pretty intense.


----------



## gin house (May 15, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> He wants a team that will embrace his personality?  I hope he never has to have a real job some day and thinks his boos should embrace his personality.  Folks this is what happens when adults tell kids they are special.



That's the truth.   These are the types that kill a team.  I don't want any part of this kind.


----------

